# Check your family pictures



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

I didn't check the threads on this board to see if this has been covered but it's worth a re-visit even if it has. 

Please examine all your family's holiday photos carefully. Especially look for 'red eye' in BOTH eyes when 'red eye' is present. Especially in the young kids. 

I just found out that one of our client's kids (18 month old baby girl) lost an eye to cancer two weeks before Christmas. The cancer was discovered when the baby's gram was looking over pictures of the thanksgiving family gathering. 

She noticed that the baby had only one red eye in any picture where red eyes were present. She mentioned it in casual conversation with her DIL and together they checked the internet to see if others had the experience. 

That led to emergency surgery. Thank God the cancer was caught with only the loss of the one eye. It could have been much worse. Babies don't know they have lost sight in the eye - and it isn't obvious - even to doting moms.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Thats a new one. Hmm....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## d4life (Nov 28, 2012)

This may be why when they check eyes at school sometimes we will get a close up picture of their eyes with red eyes.


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

It's normally a glossy white eye. It looks surreal actually. Red eye is quite common depending in the angle of the flash though, even more so with blue eyes.

Glad they could help the child though.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

My daughter had a few photos like this last year, and my sister told me to take her to the optometrist. I did, and it was nothing. He said that it also happens when the flash bounces off the optic nerve just right. But, I hadn't taken her to the optometrist before, so it was worth it anyway (and her eyes are fantastic!)

So, if you see it, don't immediately have a panic attack. It is probably nothing!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

walkonmars said:


> Please examine all your family's holiday photos carefully. Especially look for 'red eye' in BOTH eyes when 'red eye' is present. Especially in the young kids.
> 
> I just found out that one of our client's kids (18 month old baby girl) lost an eye to cancer two weeks before Christmas. The cancer was discovered when the baby's gram was looking over pictures of the thanksgiving family gathering.
> 
> ...


I knew this ages ago, I used to read A LOT about health issues, I take a lot of Pics too







...it's always a comfort to me , even though I have to fix them... to see those 2 healthy glowing* red *eyes looking back at me ! 

I've told many Moms this over the years. It is good to share !


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

I've never heard of that. There are pictures of me as a child with only one "red eye", but I've never had any eye issues. A lot of it just has to do with the way the flash hits, causing that 'glare'.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Gads. This reminds me of one of those 'scary' emails people send out all the time.

First off - that is a horrible, horrible story. I cant imagine. It makes me weepy thinking of a little girl losing an eye like that. So sorry!

But no... Im not going to run to examine 'all your family photos' carefully. If you are worried about eye cancer, get a checkup with an opthamologist every year like you should.

Looking for red eye in a picture is not a diagnostic tool. Are you 'OK' if none of your pictures look funny? You see red eyes and thin "IM GOOD!". Nope. Of course...I am not a doctor nor do I play one on the internet - but this is hardly an alarm that need be sounded if you ask me.

Note also:
Eye neoplasm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"...Retinoblastoma can occur in one or both eyes. This tumor occurs in babies and young children. It is called RB for short. Check photographs, normal healthy eyes would have the red eye reflex, but a white/yellow dot instead of the red eye reflex can indicate a tumor or some other kind of eye disease. Any photos of a child/children which have a white/yellow dot instead of the red eye reflex should be checked out."


----------

